
so I managed to get out of my job, now what? - mtarifi

======
bluishgreen
Understand the value of free time!, you might get lulled into this not having
to go to the "office" every morning. But remember! The idea is to make this
permanent! You have to work your ass off starting now. (Move or not). It will
be cool to move to the valley, but don't loose focus. And make deadlines and
stick to them. Deadlines are your friend.

Btw, I heard that your co-founder is a fucking genius, with complete
qualifications (what with getting his ass kicked out of grad school :)) !

------
mtarifi
like most of you, I have been observing startup news for a while. Today, I
managed to get out of my job, with a pretty good service package, and I am
finding myself wondering: what now?

Should I move into the Valley where one of my cofounders is currently staying?

~~~
Sam_Odio
No brainer, if one of your cofounders is there - go for it. You'll find a lot
more people out there will understand what you're doing.

On the other hand, you also risk getting caught up in the hype if you spend
all your time in the valley.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_you also risk getting caught up in the hype if you spend all your time in the
valley_

Or on YC news, Sam Odio... doesn't anybots give you enough work to do? ;)

~~~
vlad
I think Sam is still in Virginia. He's #2 in points because the robot sits on
the computer and e-mails him stories all day.

The way I understand it, the robots like to browse open source hardware sites
at night. They can afford to do this because YCombinator actually draws power
from a transformer in the nearby subway system, that nobody has detected as of
yet, because the only way to get to it is via a unicycle on a trapeze wire.

In the past, both robots were singularly responsible for two disparate
California blackouts. Former television robot-turned Governor, Arnold
Schwarzenegger, just turns his head. It will be interesting to see what
happens this summer. (This is also why YCombinators Boston and Mountain View
are located within 1 mile of the subway.)

~~~
RyanGWU82
Via a unicycle, obviously, not a tricycle. :)

~~~
vlad
Yes, that's what I meant to say (Trevor's unicycle)! Although, a tricycle
would be even harder to ride down a trapeze wire.

------
rokhayakebe
Code code code, blog, blog, blog, call, call, call, give, give, give, and
hopefully sometimes later cash, cash, cash

